# Season Opener - Wizards vs Cavs - 11/1/06



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*VERSUS*









_*42-40 (2nd Southeast Div/5th East)*______________*50-32 (2nd Central Div/4th East)*


*Projected Lineups:*







*Washington Wizards *
Starters: (For now, am assuming that Haywood starts at center).





































Player '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' MIN '''' PTS '''''' RB '''' AS '''' ST '''' BK ''''' TO ''' FG% '' 3P% '' FT%
*PG* Gilbert Arenas ''''''' 42.3 ''' 29.3 ''' 3.5 ''' 6.1 ''' 2.0 ''' 0.3 ''' 3.7 '' 45% '' 37% '' 82%
*SG* D. Stevenson '''''''' 32.3 '''' 11.0 ''' 2.9 ''' 2.0 ''' 0.7 ''' 0.2 ''' 1.5 '' 46% '' 13% '' 74%
*SF* Caron Butler ''''''''''' 36.1 ''' 17.6 ''' 6.2 ''' 2.5 ''' 1.7 ''' 0.2 ''' 2.3 '' 46% '' 34% '' 87%
*PF* Antawn Jamison ''' 40.1 ''' 20.5 ''' 9.3 ''' 1.9 ''' 1.1 ''' 0.2 ''' 1.7 '' 44% '' 39% '' 73%
*C* Brendan Haywood ' 23.8 '''''' 7.3 ''' 5.9 ''' 0.6 ''' 0.4 ''' 1.3 ''' 1.2 '' 51% '' ---% '' 56%

Bench:





































Player ''''''''''''''''''''''' MIN '''' PTS '''''' RB '''' AS '''' ST '''' BK ''''' TO ''' FG% '' 3P% '' FT%
Antonio Daniels '' 28.5 '''''' 9.6 '' 2.2 ''' 3.6 ''' 0.7 ''' 0.1 ''' 1.0 '' 42% '' 23% '' 85%
Jarvis Hayes ''''''''' 24.6 '''''' 9.3 ''' 3.6 ''' 1.3 ''' 0.8 ''' 0.1 ''' 1.1 '' 45% '' 33% '' 73%
Michael Ruffin '''''' 13.3 '''''' 1.4 ''' 3.6 ''' 0.4 ''' 0.4 ''' 0.4 ''' 0.5 '' 44% '''' ---% '' 50%
Etan Thomas ''''''' 15.8 '''''' 4.7 ''' 3.9 ''' 0.2 ''' 0.3 ''' 1.0 ''' 0.7 '' 53% '' ---% '' 60%
Andray Blatche ''''' 6.0 '''''' 2.2 ''' 1.3 ''' 0.3 ''' 0.2 ''' 0.2 ''' 0.4 '' 39% '' 23% '' 83%









*Cleveland Cavaliers *
Starters: 






































Player ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' MIN '''' PTS '''''' RB '''' AS '''' ST '''' BK ''''' TO ''' FG% '' 3P% '' FT%
*PG* Eric Snow ''''''''''''''''' 28.7 ''''' 4.8 ''' 2.4 ''' 4.2 ''' 0.9 ''' 0.3 ''' 1.4 '' 41% '' 10% '' 69%
*SG* Larry Hughes ''''''''' 35.6 ''' 15.5 ''' 4.5 ''' 3.6 ''' 1.5 ''' 0.6 ''' 2.8 '' 39% '' 38% '' 76%
*SF* Lebron James ''''''''' 42.5 ''' 31.4 ''' 7.0 ''' 6.6 ''' 1.6 ''' 0.8 ''' 3.3 '' 48% '' 34% '' 74%
*PF* Drew Gooden ''''''''' 27.5 ''' 10.7 ''' 8.4 ''' 0.7 ''' 0.6 ''' 0.6 ''' 1.3 '' 51% '' 33% '' 68%
*C* Z. Ilgauskas ''''''''''''''' 29.3 ''' 15.6 ''' 7.6 ''' 1.2 ''' 0.5 ''' 1.7 ''' 2.0 '' 51% '' ---% '' 83%

Bench: 





































Player ''''''''''''''''''''''''''' MIN '''' PTS '''''' RB '''' AS '''' ST '''' BK ''''' TO ''' FG% '' 3P% '' FT%
Damon Jones '''''''''''' 25.5 ''''' 6.7 ''' 1.6 ''' 2.1 ''' 0.5 ''' 0.0 ''' 0.6 '' 39% '' 38% '' 64%
David Wesley '''''''''''' 33.5 ''''' 9.9 ''' 2.5 ''' 2.9 ''' 0.8 ''' 0.1 ''' 1.7 '' 40% '' 37% '' 81%
Donyell Marshall '''''' 25.6 ''''' 9.3 ''' 6.1 ''' 0.7 ''' 0.7 ''' 0.5 ''' 1.1 '' 40% '' 32% '' 75%
Anderson Varejao '' 15.8 ''''' 4.6 ''' 4.9 ''' 0.4 ''' 0.7 ''' 0.4 ''' 0.6 '' 53% '' ---% '' 51%
Scot Pollard ''''''''''''''' 17.1 ''''' 3.8 ''' 4.8 ''' 0.5 ''' 0.8 ''' 0.4 ''' 0.6 '' 46% '' ---% '' 76%











*Key Matchup*









________










*Where: Quicken Loans Arena - Cleveland, OH 

When: Wednesday, November 1 (8:00 EST) 

Television: ESPN, Comcast SportsNet, FS Ohio/WUAB, NBA LeaguePass

Radio: WTAM 1100 * 


Alright fellas, season is finally here :clap: :cheers: We open up against the Wiz who we just came off a tough playoff series with. Three of the games were decided by a single point, including 2 OT games. Should be a great test to see where we're at as both teams are essentially the same. 

Key matchups will be Hughes on Arenas. Both players will come with something to prove, and Hughes needs to avoid getting in foul trouble checking GA. 

Z also needs to step up inside, he has tended to struggle against Haywood...we can't have that. Also, no more Jared Jeffries - LBJ should have a monster game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is on ESPN right?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> This is on ESPN right?


Yep, added viewing/radio info on the bottom. :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyways who will they throw at Lebron on D: Butler was ineffective last year for the Wiz. They might miss Jefferies who was there best one to one defender on Lebron last year for the Wiz I thought


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Yep, added viewing/radio info on the bottom. :biggrin:


 Excellent game thread btw


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Anyways who will they throw at Lebron on D: Butler was ineffective last year for the Wiz. They might miss Jefferies who was there best one to one defender on Lebron last year for the Wiz I thought


No more Jared Jeffries = Lebron will eat them up. Especially at home where he feeds off the crowd.

Stevenson and Butler are too small physically to matchup. Jamison has no chance.

On the flipside though Arenas will kill our old-man backcourt and Hughes can't really stop him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Great game thread. I like your format better than the one I was using last season. 

With Gibson/Brown not seeing any minutes, Arenas destroys us in typical fashion. Speaking of not playing Gibson/Brown, could you imagine if when we play the Warriors, if ex-Cav Wagner lit us up because we stuck Damon Jones or Snow on him? With our old vets a year older, the torching is only going to get worse.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I agree Snow/Wesley will get torched but this is actually one of the matchups Snow benefits, granted Arenes is fast and strong, but Snow likes to bang against the guards, he can atleast bump around Arenas alittle, maybe get under his skin, same goes for Wesley. 

Plus Mike Brown should know that Snow getting in foul trouble means nothing so let him bump around Arenas for 20 minutes. But can you really amagine letting Brown/Gibson in the game and having to guard Arenas on their first night out?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 10/30/2006 | Dribbles*

*Click Me!*



> *Dribbles*
> 
> *•* Second-year forward Dwayne Jones is a candidate for an early assignment to the Cavs' new D-League affiliate, the Albuquerque Thunderbirds. The Cavs seem like they'll keep rookie guards Daniel Gibson and Shannon Brown around the big club for awhile.
> 
> *•* Backup guards Damon Jones and David Wesley did not shoot the ball well in the preseason, though the Cavs were working on new offensive sets that did not favor their talents. Coach Mike Brown is going with his veterans at the start, but if either falters Brown or Gibson might get an opportunity.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Notes*

*Click Me!*



> *Enjoy it:*
> 
> The Cavaliers took the weekend off and did not practice Saturday or Sunday. The next time any of them have a chance for a Saturday and Sunday off will be the All-Star break Feb. 16-19.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Gilbert expects to beat average*












> *CAVALIERS*
> *Gilbet expects Cavs to beat average*
> 
> Tuesday, October 31, 2006
> ...


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

i cant wait im soo excited for the nba season to start!!! cavs in 06-07!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey WaterlooVikings! It should be great. I'm excited just like you are. Go Cavs!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WaterlooVikings said:


> i cant wait im soo excited for the nba season to start!!! cavs in 06-07!!!!


Welcome aboard man :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

OT: Anyone see how dangerous the Bulls looked tonight?

Dea lord if Duhon/Hinrich/Gordon can do all the scoring, that defense is just swarming. PJ Brown and Tyrus Thomas off the bench, thats a tough team.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

When we play the Bulls, Brown and Gibson must play. Period. End of discussion. Chicago simply has too much athleticism for slow players and especially slow teams. Our medicare backcourt would be disgraced in a hurry by those guys.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Yeah their interior defense was very impressive, and they are super-deep.

The only question mark for them will be scoring - they have alot of guys capable of scoring 20 any given night but they all rely on perimeter jumpshots. Their defense will keep them in games but I still question if they can defend Lebron, he singlehandedly beat them 4 times last year.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone watching the Phoenix game? Banks looks pretty good and he has a decent jumper: uggh I'm so jealous


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Not only that, but Farmar looks decent and is ACTUALLY GETTING MINUTES.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^Not only that, but Farmar looks decent and is ACTUALLY GETTING MINUTES.


 What Phil Jackson plays rookies? Come on he's only won what 9 championship but we won't even put ours on the active list


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Phil Jackson only plays rookies because he has to. He never played rookies when he was winning championships.

Anywho. Teams usually lose big on ring night. If you're going to say worry about the Bulls, then you also have to say, Miami looks like we can destroy them. Unfortunately neither are true. Lebron can beat the Bulls single-handedly, just like Jordan used to do to those great Cavs teams. They've got nothing to stop him. Do you guys remember last year they'd double, he'd kick we hit the three, and every time they went one on one, he destroyed them. Nocioni is too slow, and Deng is too weak. 

And they never really had to play against Hughes last year, who has historically destroyed their small guards.

As for the Wizards, they always battle us. But it's the home opener, I think we'll be juiced. And cruise.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I don't think they usually lose this big. The second largest loss on ring night was only 15 points. This wasn't your typical big loss, this was an absolute mauling. But anyway we won't talk about that. 

I'm interested too see how Hughes plays. I didn't get to see any of him in the preseason and I like the Lebron-Hughes combo. Looking forward to watching this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hughes looked pretty good in preseason. Much closer to the player the Cavs signed. He was making the 15 footer, and finishing in the paint. We won't know until we know with him, but it would be nice to see him have an amazing season after all he went through last year.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> Anywho. Teams usually lose big on ring night. If you're going to say worry about the Bulls, then you also have to say, Miami looks like we can destroy them. Unfortunately neither are true. Lebron can beat the Bulls single-handedly, just like Jordan used to do to those great Cavs teams. They've got nothing to stop him. Do you guys remember last year they'd double, he'd kick we hit the three, and every time they went one on one, he destroyed them. Nocioni is too slow, and Deng is too weak.


drinking and posting.......a bad combination........


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Cavs are back!!! This should be a fun season. My prediction on tonights game 110-88.

Lebrons Line
Points: 52
Rebounds:5
Assists:4


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

that was a beautiful jumper by james in the corner.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

> that was a beautiful jumper by james in the corner.


He was perfectly squared up on that jumper.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I see Z still can't make a wide open layup.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I see Z still can't make a wide open layup.


There should be NO WAY he should miss a point blank layup. 7'3" and can't hit a layup...and he does it at least once a game it seems like.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Explain how a guy can bobble the ball twice, turn, and get a shot off in 1 second.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

man, stevenson looks like a scrub out there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It seems like all of the balls are bouncing right into the Wizards hands right now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland played some terrible basketball down the final stretch. Ouch.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Sloppy, sloppy, sloppy.

Looks like LeBron will get no rest this year. I wish they would let Hughes and Ilgauskas run the offense for a while.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We're very sloppy today. Looks like the first game of the regular season out there. A sloppy game favors the Wizards as they have an entire team of guys who thrive in chaos.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Plus the guard play looks bad for Cleveland out there. We just seem too slow in transition defense and a lot of that is discipline.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

(sigh.) David Wesley. Why was he signed? Slow, short, bad passer, bad shooter...makes no sense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Like A Breath said:


> (sigh.) David Wesley. Why was he signed? Slow, short, bad passer, bad shooter...makes no sense.


How he and Ira Newble made the active roster over Brown and Gibson is what kills me.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

When Lebron comes in, they should post him up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Larry Hughes is looking good. Much better than he looked last season (which is what Cleveland fans said would probably be the case).


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Hughes has it goin'.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Is the cross court pass towards the other team's side of the ball a part of the new offense?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Larry looking good.

Why can't we come up with the basketball? They are ending up with every loose ball. Some of it is hustle, but some of it is just being in the right place at the right time. Our guys need to focus.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z with the cool tip. Smooth move for a robotic guy. =)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Eric Snow sitting on the bench when we're on offense?


----------



## LeBean (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey guys, not much of a noob here as I had an older name a while ago, but didn't post much. Larry's looking pretty good tonight. Is Coach Brown going to ease the rookies/not used a ton players like Brown, Gibson and Pavlovic in to this season in garbage time to begin the year?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LeBean said:


> Hey guys, not much of a noob here as I had an older name a while ago, but didn't post much. Larry's looking pretty good tonight. Is Coach Brown going to ease the rookies/not used a ton players like Brown, Gibson and Pavlovic in to this season in garbage time to begin the year?


 Welcome back to BBB.net.!!!

Well we need to get Gibson and Brown on the active list first


----------



## LeBean (Nov 2, 2006)

I read that both may be sent to the D-League for some seasoning, is that the plan?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus, we're going to see Lebron be inconsistent from the line again? Frankly he needs to be 85% plus from the line to be really dominant


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why do players as good as Tim Duncan and Lebron James have such problems with free throws? They can make every other shot on the floor seemingly.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LeBean said:


> I read that both may be sent to the D-League for some seasoning, is that the plan?


 With the way Wesley, Snow, and Jones look: we can't afford them to be in the NBDL


----------



## LeBean (Nov 2, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> With the way Wesley, Snow, and Jones look: we can't afford them to be in the NBDL


I loved the draft selection of Brown. At the very least this year he should be able to come off the bench this year to electrify the home crowd.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Snow, PG</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr></tbody></table><table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>9</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr></tbody></table><table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>11</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr></tbody></table>
Absolutely pathetic. Atleast Snow has done a decent job on Arenas


----------



## LeBean (Nov 2, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:
 

> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Snow, PG</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr></tbody></table><table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>9</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr></tbody></table><table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>11</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr></tbody></table>
> Absolutely pathetic. Atleast Snow has done a decent job on Arenas


It's not very good when Damon Jones is logging the most minutes of the three.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well I knew after Wesley's start this whole board would be after his head. The bad thing is, Arenas has 0 points and were up 2, thats not a good sign.

But look at the positives, we are running plays, moving without the ball, atleast were getting open looks (DJ,Wesley,Marshall) and Lebron got too rest for a few minutesl. While Larry looked very productive out there tonight so far.

BTW, Andy didnt look like he had the same energy, and Etan is playing like an all-star against Z.

All and all, Guess you can expect sloppyness in the first game, just hope we dont look like this game 20.


----------



## LeBean (Nov 2, 2006)

There has been one too many very risky passes as well. I feel like I'm watching a bunch of high school kids at the health club at times.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Larry looks really good and Gooden is following up his strong preseason. We're just a player away from really being a contender. Soooo close


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

OMG, I hate our PG play. From Snow, to DJ, to Wesley, its all terrible. But at least Larry Hughes is playing good, and Drew/Andy are hustling. Looks like Bron except for I think he should post more. We need to straighten up the sloppiness soon, Mike Brown better tell those guys something.


----------



## LeBean (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm glad Etan Thomas didn't play like this in the playoffs much last year.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Just before Hughes hit those two shots I was going to say they need to get him more shots, because I haven't seen him miss yet.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Larry looks really good and Gooden is following up his strong preseason. We're just a player away from really being a contender. Soooo close


 I'd say you're a PG away. They haven't contributed anything!


----------



## LeBean (Nov 2, 2006)

garnett said:


> Just before Hughes hit those two shots I was going to say they need to get him more shots, because I haven't seen him miss yet.


He is surely feeling it today.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The crowd is chanting "Larry! Larry!"


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Caron Butler played against the rest of the league like he did the Cavs, he'd be one of the top 20 players in the NBA. He game just seems to always give Lebron fits, and his jump shot is always on against Lebron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope Hughes will be okay. We need him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Larry ok? Any word. Everytime Hughes or Lebron sits our leads shrinks like clockwork


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good... sounds like it was just cramps.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Arenas with 5 fouls. You just *knew* he was going to come down and shoot it on the sequence. He wasn't going to pass off.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hope we can pull this one out: our FT shooting has just been TERRIBLE


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We look really good when both Hughes and Jmaes in the game. Not so good w/o either


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Beautiful screen by Varejao there to set up the drive for Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why did AV want to shoot that? He's a terrible FT shooter


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Really would like Z in here on offense at the end of games: best FT shooter on the team


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good job AV, made at least one


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shoo good game. Questionable plays by the Wiz at the end. Why did Hayes and Jamison get all the shots instead of Arenas and Butler? Odd moves there IMO.

What a dichotomy: we look awesome with both Hughes and Lebron in there and when either goes out our level of plays just drops like a rock


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good start to the season. Quality win against a quality team. A lot to work on though. The season is a growing process.

I think the Wizards a rival for us.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

Yay for Cleveland!

*Cleveland 97, Washington 94*


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

It's good to start the season with a win, but I think it's more important to not start the season with a loss(yeah, sounds like nonsensical coachspeak but I think it's true).

The "shooters" for the Cavs were pretty terrible, it was Larry Hughes who was lighting it up. I am very happy for him. I said last year that for a point guard type player, he couldn't even dribble it on a fast break without losing it. I take it back, Larry! Even if he's not 100%, he's very, very capable and looks like the second scorer LeBron was missing. If he shoots 44% or higher, he'll be worth every penny.

LeBron was challenging A LOT of shots around the basket, I think he'll be used more in this role this year. He was pretty solid man-to-man, but Caron was just shooting lights out. Not much you can do about that.

The Cavs PG situation is terrible. Snow tries very hard, but his range hurts the team a lot. Damon Jones should never take pull-up 20 footers, he never makes them. Wesley made some bad passes and didn't make any impact plays.

LeBron is still an awful free throw shooter. Like Tracy McGrady, there's no reason why he should be but he is. At least Varejao had the gumption to WANT to head to the line on his pump fake. LeBron looks downright scared of the line when he misses his And-1 opportunities. Still, solid game overall...his threat as a transition player and playmaker is immense even when he's a bit off.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The thing with Damon Jones is he can just hit his open 3's he'd be worth it but he's not even hitting wide open 3's at good clip. Frustrating.

Snow did what he could: attacked the rim hard in the 4th and drew the charge other then that he was nonexistent on offense..

I think the lack of a PG just comes out when either Larry or Lebron are out: our whole offense collapses as the opposing team just keys on whichever L is out there and stops caring about the other two. The Snow/Jones backcourt has not work and did not work again today


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

One final thought: when did Drew Gooden become our best frontcourt player. He looks light years ahead of Z, AV, and Marshall. Maybe the best bang for the buck player in the league


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> The thing with Damon Jones is he can just hit his open 3's he'd be worth it but he's not even hitting wide open 3's at good clip. Frustrating.
> 
> Snow did what he could: attacked the rim hard in the 4th and drew the charge other then that he was nonexistent on offense..
> 
> I think the lack of a PG just comes out when either Larry or Lebron are out: our whole offense collapses as the opposing team just keys on whichever L is out there and stops caring about the other two. The Snow/Jones backcourt has not work and did not work again today


100% agree.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I flew into CLE for this game :biggrin: 

The atmoshpere was CRAZY, felt like a playoff game. 

Couple things:

-Hughes was *INCREDIBLE*, across the board. That left hand dunk he threw down late in the game was just nasty, if he can play that well this year....look out. 

-Our PG play is just flat out horrendous. That's the only thing holding us back - our frontcourt is so strong we win games purely on rebs (+17 tonight) and interior scoring. The offense flowed pretty well tonight in terms of movement and cutting, but without Larry/Lebron our lack of a PG just becomes fatal. 

In fact if both of them are not in, our offense grinds to a halt. Someone decent, Anthony Johnson level, would make a HUGE difference on this team. 

Ferry needs to make a move or Brown/Gibson need to be worked into the rotation. 

Oh and Wesley looks done, if he doesn't pick it up he's losing his spot within the month.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

As much as futurist hated the prospect of signing Marcus Banks, I still think that he would have been a huge upgrade over the Cavs point guards. The point guard situation is going to kill the Cavs if it doesn't improve...and there's no reason to think it will.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Like A Breath said:


> As much as futurist hated the prospect of signing Marcus Banks, I still think that he would have been a huge upgrade over the Cavs point guards. The point guard situation is going to kill the Cavs if it doesn't improve...and there's no reason to think it will.


 He wasn't worth the money but Banks would have looked awesome with Hughes and Lebron. I'll he'd have to do is attack when one of the L's dump the ball too him and play D.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Drew Gooden and Larry Hughes BROUGHT IT STRONG tonight. They held the team together while Lebron was his usual Awesome self on the offensive end of the floor.

The 2, 3, and 4 positions were strong tonight.....

Now the bad news. The 1 and 5 positions were WEAK! Snow had his typical game- solid defense and little offense. Wesley looked lost and made terrible passes. Damon was OK but he has no desire to take a shot. Zydrunas was dominated by Etan Thomas. Z is healthy, but he refuses to jump. It is frustrating to watch him. Anderson V. was good, but he had Better learn to hit those free throws or he will find himself on the bench a lot more. Lebron was dominated by Caron Butler too often tonight. He needs to get his head into the defense.

Still, this was only the first game. There are a lot of positive things to build on. I think that Brown will have them working on improving the defense in practice. And they should each be shooting 100 free throws tomorrow!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Damon Jones just simply has to make more open shots, otherwise it's as Charles Barkley would say (I think it was him) there's no real reason for him to be alive right now. :laugh:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> The thing with Damon Jones is he can just hit his open 3's he'd be worth it but he's not even hitting wide open 3's at good clip. Frustrating.
> 
> Snow did what he could: attacked the rim hard in the 4th and drew the charge other then that he was nonexistent on offense..
> 
> I think the lack of a PG just comes out when either Larry or Lebron are out: our whole offense collapses as the opposing team just keys on whichever L is out there and stops caring about the other two. The Snow/Jones backcourt has not work and did not work again today


He does seem to be able to hit them late in the game when LeBron drives and kicks it to him, but he can't at any other time. Doesn't really make much sense to me.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Is it just me or does LBJ look smaller to any of you guys? It looks like he's lost some muscle on his upper body. His shoulders and arms don't look as big/cut as last season.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Is it just me or does LBJ look smaller to any of you guys? It looks like he's lost some muscle on his upper body. His shoulders and arms don't look as big/cut as last season.


Actually I might have to agree


----------

